# Color question



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I read on another thread that black dogs with a white parent often fade to blue. Gracie has one white and one black parent. Other her distinctive blaze, she is still inky black at two years of age. Should I expect her to fade as she ages because of her parentage? It doesn’t matter to me I was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Even with generations of "black" dogs blue can (and often does) occur. This is, to a great degree, due to the fact that poodles are usually registered with AKC when they are very young and are still black. I have been trying to change Zoe's color on her AKC registration without success. Today I tried emailing AKC registration about it.

Poodles often do not begin to change from black to blue until they are 3 years old or even a bit older.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Johanna said:


> Even with generations of "black" dogs blue can (and often does) occur. This is, to a great degree, due to the fact that poodles are usually registered with AKC when they are very young and are still black. I have been trying to change Zoe's color on her AKC registration without success. Today I tried emailing AKC registration about it.
> 
> Poodles often do not begin to change from black to blue until they are 3 years old or even a bit older.


Thanks Johanna! She’s still too young to tell it sounds like, see what the years bring 😀


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Carolinek said:


> Thanks Johanna! She’s still too young to tell it sounds like, see what the years bring 😀


If you have a pedigree for her that indicates several blue dogs she will probably turn blue.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Johanna said:


> If you have a pedigree for her that indicates several blue dogs she will probably turn blue.


There are just black and white dogs listed in her pedigree, but some are not specified. I suppose I could look them up. I attached it. I do love her dark black coat, but if it changes, that’s Ok too.







that’s O


----------

